# Rv Park Near Kansas City, Mo



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

greetings,
We are looking to visit the KC botanical gardens, and was wondering if anyone had stayed at a park near there that they would recommend? Thanks for any comments!

Joe


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You might want to PM Gunsmokesetters or Outtatown. They both live in KC and can probalby give you some good advice.

Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi CaseyClan!

If you are going to the botanical garden in Overland Park KS, then I think that the Cottonwood RV Park might be a good place for you all. There are not many good RV parks around town, but we have stayed at Cottonwood, and the place was clean, restrooms, and pool. Gravel roads and sites - full hook ups, etc. Also Cottonwood is only a few miles from the new "Village West" area - close to the NASCAR speedway, lots of special restaurants, Movie house, Cabela's, etc.

Village West Area Clicky Here

Overland Park Botanical Garden click here

COTTONWOOD RV PARK CLICK HERE

There is also a RV park at Worlds of Fun, which is a great amusement park, and seperate water park called Oceans of Fun - if you are traveling with the kids!

Now if you are going to POWELL GARDENS between Lee's Summit, MO (a suburb of kcmo) AND Warrensburg, MO - then I would suggest staying at the RV park in Lee's Summit, MO you are still close enough to the City of KCMO, but closer to Powell Gardens.

POWELL GARDEN'S CLICKY HERE

Flemming Park (RV) Lee's Summit click here

I hope this bit of information helps you make your decision. Let me know if you have any other questions I might be able to help you with for the Kansas City Area.

*HEIDI*


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Heidi, Ive lived in KC for 13 years and could only think of 2 CG's in the area. And all that info you included I think I'll let you plan my next vacation. Great job!

Clara


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Heidi,
Thanks for the great information! I tried looking up Fleming Park, but its link didn't come up - is it a County Park? It seems like it would be the closest. We did see one come up in our search in Peculiar, MO - how close would that one be? Thanks again..

joe


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

caseyclan said:


> Heidi,
> Thanks for the great information! I tried looking up Fleming Park, but its link didn't come up - is it a County Park? It seems like it would be the closest. We did see one come up in our search in Peculiar, MO - how close would that one be? Thanks again..
> 
> joe


Well, Peculiar MO will be further away from the Kansas City area

I found this link to the campground at Lake Jacomo (county park)

CAMP MAP CLICK HERE

Now this link - http://www.jacksongov.org/ParksTabloid/ Is from an online-tabloid, found in the www.jacksongov.org home page. I then clicked on Campgrounds, and it gave me information on the Jacomo Campground in the form of an "AD"

I have really been pounding the keyboard here to find a better link, but to no avail.

Now, remember, I have not stayed at this park. But depending how long you are going to be on Vacation in the KC area, you may want to be closer to the KC area then to stay in Peculiar- But either way, you will have only a short drive (45 minutes) to town.

Let me know if I can be of further help. Email - [email protected]


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We did see one come up in our search in Peculiar, MO


That's odd.









Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

jbwcamp said:


> > We did see one come up in our search in Peculiar, MO
> 
> 
> That's odd.
> ...


Your funny - not funny peculiar - but funny HAHA!









*HEIDI*


----------

